# Buds lose smell after harvest...



## DubsFan (Feb 3, 2010)

I know I know...flush better. Hang on...

I have about 20 plants under my belt. This most recent 10 plant Rockwool grow in my avi is about 1 week from harvest. 

I lost a soldier last week. A plant fell over to the point where the roots were damaged enough to not uptake water. All the hairs were red and to many they looked ripe. Trichomes were 100% clear though.

I harvested that one plant.

Half the plant fell over into the tray and got really water logged and damp from my tray flooding and draining for that day or two. I decided to not run those nugs through the trimmer as they were really mushy and didn't dry that well.

I have two batches now. Branches of nice nugs that went through my Spin-Pro tumbling trimmer (love the nug shape) and the other stuff that got saturated.

After running batch No1 through my Spin Pro they looked excellent and reaked of sticky dankdom as I trimmed The others...batch No2 were still drying on the branch for a few days. I am going to use those (No2)for hash or edibles.

Batch No1 is pretty much dried out...30g's worth. They look great. perfect little ping pong ball nugs. There is a problem. they smell like shit. Very "pedestrian" if you will...like novice grown herb. Many would smell it and ask if I flushed. I didn't, it fell over before I could. The garbage (No2)that I tore off the branch by hand and shoved into a turkey bag smell many times better. It has a decent dank smell to it. I would say the smell is marketable. The look isn't.

Why is it that No1 and No2 smell different yet it's the same premature unflushed herb?


----------



## DubsFan (Feb 4, 2010)

Bump stickety bump!


----------



## Freda Felcher (Feb 4, 2010)

I am running a side by side test on whether it's better to trim and manicure right away or hang the plant for few days until outer leaves become crisp. I'm just trying to find the best way to bring out the taste, smell and smoothness. I started a thread yesterday. Check it out if you want.

How does that Spin Pro work for ya? I'm putting some serious thought into getting one if they work well. It would help a lot with my outdoor harvest this fall!


----------



## DubsFan (Feb 4, 2010)

The Spin Pro is killer. I saw Fdd's on his outdoor thread in the fall. Had to have one. They trim very well. But you must trim wet nugs, not dried...it will sort of shread and tear apart dry nugs. It doesn't like big cola's. I cut my cola's from the bottom up to get those nice round nugs.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Feb 4, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> The Spin Pro is killer. I saw Fdd's on his outdoor thread in the fall. Had to have one. They trim very well. But you must trim wet nugs, not dried...it will sort of shread and tear apart dry nugs. It doesn't like big cola's. I cut my cola's from the bottom up to get those nice round nugs.


I dont know If you have an ozone generator running in the drying room or not, But they will take the smell away from drying buds... Also, gotta remember to slowly dry your buds in the dark and then *CURE* the buds(several weeks+ for best results). The curing process will make the bud smell much better, and help out with the potency too. Dried bud without a cure, is like driving a Corvette without tires. Jar em up my friend!!!! And make sure you open up the jars each and everyday!


----------



## j wizzle (Feb 4, 2010)

taste and smell come with the long cure in the jar. 30 days at least


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2010)

j wizzle said:


> taste and smell come with the long cure in the jar. 30 days at least


Like they said... a cure will give your girls the chronic smell. It's weird... my plants stink to high heaven when growing. Stink like crazy while I trim them... then I put them in a box to dry and they don't smell like anything other than 'plant'. Put them in the jars and for about 5-7 days they still just smell like warm plant smell. But around 7-10 days the smell starts coming on. And yeah around 30 days things are dank to the point where they kinda sting your nose.

Patience daniel-san.

Of course.. there is the random plant that got too many nutrients. I grew one plant like that once. It neve smelled or tasted good. Just looked killer. Hopefully it's not one of those.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 4, 2010)

Drying is the most key part of the whole smell and flavor department,
not flush.

Smell and flavor are related to the chloraphyl in the plant matter, while
the harshness, and burning of the throat and lungs is described when
smoking herb which hasn't been flushed properly.

You need to allow all of the chloraphyl to release while drying, but the problem
is that chloraphyl is only released and a certain rate, which is much slower 
than water is allowed to release,you must allow adequate time to dry, and 
the humidity needs to be around 35-45%, this allows the buds to stay moist
long enough to allow the chloraphyl to escape. It should take around 8 days 
for the stem between the buds to be dry enough to snap when bent. 

Tips: 
Do not cut up individual branches when harvesting and hanging, this 
allows the moisture to escape too quickly!

Do not trim the buds of their leaves before they are completely dried,
this also allows moisture to escape. Also this is KEY for the curing process,
a properly dried bud will smell MAGNIFICENT right after it is done being 
trimmed. Trimming allows the terpenes to really expose themselves and
this causes excess moisture within the leaves and buds to allow the bud
to "sweat" and this is needs to happen right before the buds are jarred,
if you do this before you dry them, what happens to the terpenes? They are
released in to the air and dissipate, you need to do this before you jar them
and then the buds sit and bask in their own dankness..... This is how the 
curing process begins. The dispenseries here in boulder buy my meds the
same day that I trim them because they smell as if they have already been 
cured, but really, they were dried properly.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Like they said... a cure will give your girls the chronic smell. It's weird... my plants stink to high heaven when growing. Stink like crazy while I trim them... then I put them in a box to dry and they don't smell like anything other than 'plant'. Put them in the jars and for about 5-7 days they still just smell like warm plant smell. But around 7-10 days the smell starts coming on. And yeah around 30 days things are dank to the point where they kinda sting your nose.
> 
> Patience daniel-san.
> 
> Of course.. there is the random plant that got too many nutrients. I grew one plant like that once. It neve smelled or tasted good. Just looked killer. Hopefully it's not one of those.


Speaking of patience, you trim too early, you need to wait until they are dried
to trim, you say they smell dank after you trim, and then you dry them,
well that dank smell is lost, you need to trim before you JAR, than the smell
is contained.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Speaking of patience, you trim too early, you need to wait until they are dried
> to trim, you say they smell dank after you trim, and then you dry them,
> well that dank smell is lost, you need to trim before you JAR, than the smell
> is contained.


Thanks for the tip my friend!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for the tip my friend!


Ya no doubt, I was hopin you would understand I wasn't trying to be a dick, glad
you got the message


----------



## j wizzle (Feb 4, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Speaking of patience, you trim too early, you need to wait until they are dried
> to trim, you say they smell dank after you trim, and then you dry them,
> well that dank smell is lost, you need to trim before you JAR, than the smell
> is contained.


 
i actually hang for around 4-5 days on branches, then trim them into nugs, dry them for another day or so, final trim of the nugs if necessary & jar them up. my stuff always smells danky

i too get rid of my stuff before its cured completely. no one can ever tell really, i just tell them to keep it in a jar and it will only get better....and it does


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 4, 2010)

j wizzle said:


> taste and smell come with the long cure in the jar. 30 days at least





j wizzle said:


> i actually hang for around 4-5 days on branches, then trim them into nugs, dry them for another day or so, final trim of the nugs if necessary & jar them up. my stuff always smells danky
> 
> i too get rid of my stuff before its cured completely. no one can ever tell really, i just tell them to keep it in a jar and it will only get better....and it does


I'm not there to say your nugs don't smell great.... I'm just helping some folks
with their own problems, if it's not broken don't fix it.

But mine don't take 30 days to taste good.


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 4, 2010)

I always trim everything then hang for 4-5 days then into the jar. Ive never had grass or hay smelling buds.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 4, 2010)

anhedonia said:


> I always trim everything then hang for 4-5 days then into the jar. Ive never had grass or hay smelling buds.


This is all circumstantial, I'm not there to refute. Lets just say I don't quite believe
that your buds will be at the same odor level I am talking about.


----------



## j wizzle (Feb 4, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> I'm not there to say your nugs don't smell great.... I'm just helping some folks
> with their own problems, if it's not broken don't fix it.
> 
> But mine don't take 30 days to taste good.


 
my stuff tastes good right after its dried, but after 30 days, its amazing. i dont know how anyone can argue against curing for 30 days.


and as for trimming and then hanging. i dont think thats a great idea. i think its best to trim the sun leaves and then hang it up. 

like was said by shrubs, moisture needs to leave the plant at a certain rate. if the moisture escapes too quickly, it will affect the taste.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 4, 2010)

j wizzle said:


> my stuff tastes good right after its dried, but after 30 days, its amazing. i dont know how anyone can argue against curing for 30 days.
> .


I can't good job on the chron... And I mean, now that I think about it
thats just my experience, here in colorado it is dry as hell, no moisture,
0-5% humidity, so i gotta keep my shit real humid and leaving the plant
whole helps. But if you're in a humid environment, you gotta chop that
shit up or else it could mold!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL.... I wish all you guys would have told me this stuff a month ago. Oh well. Next time.

Is drying my buds hanging in a cardboard box ok... or is that bad too, haha?

And here I thought I knew everything.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> LOL.... I wish all you guys would have told me this stuff a month ago. Oh well. Next time.
> 
> Is drying my buds hanging in a cardboard box ok... or is that bad too, haha?
> 
> And here I thought I knew everything.


I do everything in a spare closet, a pretty small one, like a hallway closet just for
jackets... I wouldn't do cardboard


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> I do everything in a spare closet, a pretty small one, like a hallway closet just for
> jackets... I wouldn't do cardboard


Well shit. At least I grow good plants. (i think, hahaha)

Great info everyone. I hope the OP is happy too.


----------



## j wizzle (Feb 4, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> I can't good job on the chron... And I mean, now that I think about it
> thats just my experience, here in colorado it is dry as hell, no moisture,
> 0-5% humidity, so i gotta keep my shit real humid and leaving the plant
> whole helps. But if you're in a humid environment, you gotta chop that
> shit up or else it could mold!


 
haha thats rights...im in cali. my humidity is anywhere from 50-70% sometimes depending on the season/weather


----------



## j wizzle (Feb 4, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> I do everything in a spare closet, a pretty small one, like a hallway closet just for
> jackets... I wouldn't do cardboard


 
have to agree with shrubs here too. i would stay away from the cardboard. i use a closet too. try to keep it dark as possible obviously. i open it up at night to let the air circulate.


and jigfresh...we can all improve on something right? i feel like i learn something new every day


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 4, 2010)

Some strains ive grown have had strong floral bouquet, some sour, like stomach acids..streight puke when in the final weeks of flowering. Others, like white berry or blue dream have very light aromas yet still a very tasty smoke. I will consider trying this method however. Ive seen instances where poorly trimmed weed in a jar smelled a little planty. Then dude cut all of the leaf off of it and in a few days it smelled completely different.


----------



## DubsFan (Feb 4, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Speaking of patience, you trim too early, you need to wait until they are dried
> to trim, you say they smell dank after you trim, and then you dry them,
> well that dank smell is lost, you need to trim before you JAR, than the smell
> is contained.


Plenty of people do not flush and trim off the branch in tumbler trimmers and there stuff smells like chronic day one.

I have a buddy that has been growing purple wreck in a 4x8 tray for years. 3-4p's every harvest. He harvests, trims and hangs for about 5 days. It's in a bag for a few days and out the door with that sweet trainwreck smell.

I agree that curing brings in a smell, but plenty of guys have dank after just a day or two in turkey bags.

I'm flushing my grow right now. I'm very curious to see what the difference in smell is after a 7-10 flush. Usually that's enough in rock wool. My water is only reading 130ppm so the slabs are really clean now...just need to flush the plant.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 4, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> Plenty of people do not flush and trim off the branch in tumbler trimmers and there stuff smells like chronic day one.
> 
> I have a buddy that has been growing purple wreck in a 4x8 tray for years. 3-4p's every harvest. He harvests, trims and hangs for about 5 days. It's in a bag for a few days and out the door with that sweet trainwreck smell.
> 
> ...


My point was with the proper dry, curing isn't necessary.. Yes it is proven and 
that curing will enhance the flavor and smell.

Good for your "buddy".. it seems everyone has a buddy who does something
their own way and it works out so amazing!


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 4, 2010)

Ive also been trying to get glass on glass jars for cure and storage but they're hard to find and expensive.


----------



## smokinmayne (Feb 4, 2010)

amazon has glass jars for cheap 2$-10$ depending on size

also, i recently chopped some true blue and jillybean

the true blue took only 5 days to dry as the bean took 8,

the bean retained its smell as the true blue lost it. 

i duno, i think slowing down the drying process helps, but then again, i think more experimenting needs to be done in my part

just could be the strain


----------



## DubsFan (Feb 4, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> My point was with the proper dry, curing isn't necessary.. Yes it is proven and
> that curing will enhance the flavor and smell.
> 
> Good for your "buddy".. it seems everyone has a buddy who does something
> their own way and it works out so amazing!


Actually it's "friends"


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Feb 4, 2010)

Shrubs first is correct. Too fast of a drying process also locks in Chlorophyll, causing that freshly mown hay smell. The Chlorophyll will break down if the plant is chopped and no light can get to it. I beleive Jorge Cervantes (and others) suggest that 7-10 days drying (hanging) based on normal humidity levels should be followed. The test at the end of course is wheher or not the stems snap cleany and not simply bend. I use a fairly cool drying temp as well, around 65-70 degrees, seems to work well for me anyways.


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 4, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> This is all circumstantial, I'm not there to refute. Lets just say I don't quite believe
> that your buds will be at the same odor level I am talking about.


Well, based on that are you saying Im not getting the full potential out of my final product that I can? I can say Ive been doing it like this for a long time now. Or I use my flower/herb dryer. It might be time for a change for once.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Feb 9, 2010)

If this topic wasn't allready confusing enough, it got even worse after I just recently harvested my first indoor grow...

I had 2 ladies, one that hermed late and really grew some nuts... Amazingly, it didn't seed up the other lady, which was the bigger and fatter of the two... At 9 weeks, I started flushing and did so for two weeks only to realize they needed more time... So i started feeding again... Before i got a chance to flush again, I harvested the hermed plant... Meanwhile, i was able to flush the second non-hermed plant for a week before harvest (14 weeks flowering total for 2nd plant)... Here's what I found, which was new to me given I've only grown outdoors...

Small plant..... Decent smell at harvest time... Looked good, but just didn't get the trich production due to getting seeded during flower... Taste right off plant was OK... didn't burn the greatest, but did give a slight head high.. After a week of drying (75 degrees, 40% humidity), it burned a little better but smell and taste were the same... They've been curing for a month now in jars (opened for the first 1 1/2 weeks, sealed since)... The smell has since gotten worse.. Taste and high are the same... Buds have started to turn a nice reddish golden color... About 3/4 - 1 oz from this plant... Haven't smoked much of it.. Really considering just mixing it in w/ other SMOKE due to it's low potency and semi-nasty taste...

Ok... so for the second plant... Smell at harvest time was UNBELIEVABLE!! Smelled like a skunk was living and spraying in the grow room... Due to VERY COLD temperatures outside, humidity dropped to 30% the last week of flowering.. Temperature stayed at 75 degrees... A day prior to harvest, I snipped a small popcorn nug off the plant (keep in mind I flushed for a week before this)... I was pretty suprised, it burned very nicely in the bowl... WOW THOUGH!!! The taste, smell and high were WOW!!! 2 hits and I can honestly say I was ripped... The whole room I was in smelled of SKUNKY SKUNKY HERB!!! I was very pleased at that point... It dried for 5 days (75 degrees, 30% humidity as well)... It's been in jars about 3 1/2 weeks... Everytime you open up the jar, SKUNK begins to linger throughout the entire house... 

Crazy thing is, this second plants smell, taste, and high have not changed one bit since harvest... Given the 30% humidity, it was very dry to begin with, so maybe that has something to do with it...

Who knows, it's all so fucking confusing... lol


----------



## rabidcow (Feb 9, 2010)

anhedonia said:


> Well, based on that are you saying Im not getting the full potential out of my final product that I can? I can say Ive been doing it like this for a long time now. Or I use my flower/herb dryer. It might be time for a change for once.


shrubs in colorado, no way smell will be the exact same anyways due to low humidity.
i think thats got to be a huge factor when trying to take advice from other growers.
colorado has super low humidity levels. i would not think drying his way here(new england) would take the same amount of time nor have same result.
basicly i think the difference in climate has a huge effect on drying prcoesses and time.
hell even altitude may also play in here.
basicly consider everything.
i built a bud dryer. pretty neat device wish i could find a link to it. its a design from panhead who is riu member. the design was originaly modified from al b fuct.
basicly,its a rubbermade tote with cover and a 4 inch duc fanbooster is installed in the rubber made tote thro a 4 inch hole. a bunch of good glue,. some racks and a bunch of holes to allow air flow. it worked great. had em in jar mode in 4 days. 31/2 day really. i will try to find a link to it. but it beat my other weed in old dry method after a cure...... i will look for a link and edit it in after.ok here is al b fucts https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/8973-bud-dryer-manicured-smoke-3-a.html thats not what i have but i guess this where the idea for mine was spawned. i have a home made carbon filter that is attacthed to my exhaust fan from the dryer. a 4 ft piece of dryer hose in between to make it easier on the glue holding fan in place. after 13 days of cure my shit was ready for a night out. this widow never smelled a ton when i grew it didnt smell a damn thing when i dried it. but during the cure. ..................so 13 days plus 3 and a half days call it 4. 17 days and it smelled pretty damn good. looked good and is goood. my humidity is at 50%.


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 10, 2010)

I have the same thing but I was an idiot and paid $150 for mine. Or was it 2, fuckin christ I hope not.


----------



## Melizzard (Feb 10, 2010)

OK so I live in Colorado and my little autos dry FAST!!!! I hung my first girl in the closet and 5 days later, she was practically mummified! So what would you suggest in arid areas? Dry for less time? Cuz by the time she hit the jar, she was already crumbly.

Thanks!
Melissa



Shrubs First said:


> Drying is the most key part of the whole smell and flavor department,
> not flush.
> 
> Smell and flavor are related to the chloraphyl in the plant matter, while
> ...


----------



## Screwed Up Texas (Feb 10, 2010)

Melizzard said:


> OK so I live in Colorado and my little autos dry FAST!!!! I hung my first girl in the closet and 5 days later, she was practically mummified! So what would you suggest in arid areas? Dry for less time? Cuz by the time she hit the jar, she was already crumbly.
> 
> Thanks!
> Melissa


You can add a moist paper towel to your jar, or orange peels until your buds get moist again or your desired moisture level. Just watch out for mold.


----------



## Melizzard (Feb 11, 2010)

Screwed Up Texas said:


> You can add a moist paper towel to your jar, or orange peels until your buds get moist again or your desired moisture level. Just watch out for mold.


So this is where I get confused ... how moist are they supposed to be without molding? I can practically crumble these nugs to dust.

xxoo
Melissa


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Shrubs, I realized that I had kind of forgotten the basics of drying and it was nice of you to explain it in detail. You brought it to my attention that I've been drying my weed to quickly. What I have been growing lately is top shelf around here but what I'm growing now is top shelf anywhere . Switching my trim tactics just a tad when I take down a Vortex tonight and heading to the drying closet now to slow down the dryingtime of my Jiilybean....fortunately I left all of the bud leaves on the JB colas. They smell soooo sweet!!

Good luck bro
https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/271527-lets-run-some-tga-strains.html


----------



## DubsFan (Feb 11, 2010)

Melizzard said:


> So this is where I get confused ... how moist are they supposed to be without molding? I can practically crumble these nugs to dust.
> 
> xxoo
> Melissa


 
dude...SoCal gets "Santa Ana" conditions where the desert air from the East blows west into towns like mine...San Diego. Humidity drops to 10%. My nugs at the end of outdoor season were dried in terribly low RH. 

Like you I had dust. 

The answer in my opinion is to put any type of humidifier in your drying room. Don't go banana's. I'm sensitive to dry air so I have some experience with humidifiers and my indoor grow is fully sealed so I use a dehumidifier for growing.

If I were drying in a bedroom I would just put a nice "cool mist" humidifier in my room. This should bring you up to 40-60% RH. Then your nugs will dry in about 5 days. It's rainy in SoCal right now. RH is about 65%. My nugs are fine. Drying slow but fine.

If I were to have it perfect and totally over think the whole thing. I would put the humidifier in my room along with a dehumidifier and set the dehumidifier at 50%.


----------



## Cissy (Feb 25, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Drying is the most key part of the whole smell and flavor department,
> not flush.
> 
> Smell and flavor are related to the chloraphyl in the plant matter, while
> ...


What about the fan leaves? Do you leave those on throughout drying as well? 

ty


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 25, 2010)

No, baby you do not


----------



## moz20 (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah ill try that trim right before u jar makes sense


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello Melissa I recently saw your question on how to increase your drying time. Have you left all of your fan leaves and bud leaves on the plant for them to dry as well? Did you dry in an enclosed space with relatively stable humidity and temperature and little to no light penetration? If you have done all these, I might suggest a humidifier to raise the relative humidity of your drying environment to a more desirable level, something around 45-50% RH. I am also in Colorado and have troubles keeping my plants moist for the necessary time, but I manage to do it by drying in a dark closet and keeping the plants intact and whole. If you have anymore questions you can contact me either on here, or for a more direct response you can contact me to through my website, I own an indoor gardening business out of Boulder, Colorado. my website is www.controlledgarden.com and go to the contact page, and send me a letter, i will receive your questions immediately, thank you.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is a better explanation on what is happening.

When you cut down a plant and hang it to dry the transport
of fluids continues, but at a slower rate. The stomata close
soon after harvest, and drying is slowed since little water vapor
escapes. The natural plant processes slowly come to an end
as the plant dries. The outer cells are the first to dry, but fluid still
moves from the internal cells to supply moisture to outer cells which
are dry via osmosis. When this process occurs properly, the plant dries evenly
throughout. Removing leaves and large stems upon harvest speeds
drying; however moisture content within the "dried" buds, leaves and
stems is uneven. If buds are dried too quickly, pigments such as starch,
nitrates and chloraphyl are trapped within plant tissue, making it taste 
"green," burn unevenly and taste bad.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 25, 2010)

Screwed Up Texas said:


> You can add a moist paper towel to your jar, or orange peels until your buds get moist again or your desired moisture level. Just watch out for mold.


Never do this.


----------



## qptyqpty (Feb 25, 2010)

lol i feel like shrubs keeps swooping in to save the day and is agitated.


----------



## Cissy (Feb 26, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> No, baby you do not


Do NOT take the fan leaves off? Just want to make sure I am clear on this.

ty


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 26, 2010)

Cissy said:


> Do NOT take the fan leaves off? Just want to make sure I am clear on this.
> 
> ty


What would be the benefit of doing this? Faster drying, we already discussed how
a faster dry would inhibit many of the complex terpenes and terpenoids from fully
exposing themselves.


----------



## denverm4x (Feb 28, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Here is a better explanation on what is happening.
> 
> When you cut down a plant and hang it to dry the transport
> of fluids continues, but at a slower rate. The stomata close
> ...


could you explain better your harvest/drying/curing process?

for instance, how long do you typically hang them? you said in a closet, do you use a fan at all? 
and do you cure your buds at all?


----------



## moodster (Feb 28, 2010)

im gonna try this next time!! Do i leave all the fan leaves little leaves on??


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 3, 2010)

denverm4x said:


> could you explain better your harvest/drying/curing process?
> 
> for instance, how long do you typically hang them? you said in a closet, do you use a fan at all?
> and do you cure your buds at all?


Mine take 8 days to dry. No fans. Yes I cure the buds, and the smell and taste 
becomes more complex, but like I said, they are sellable the day I jar em up.

If you look at page one, i explain it very detailed..



moodster said:


> im gonna try this next time!! Do i leave all the fan leaves little leaves on??


I don't chop anything.


----------



## Bic (Apr 18, 2010)

Has anyone tried draining the water out, turning the lights off and leaving them?


----------



## sickstoner (Apr 18, 2010)

BUTTHOLE said:


> not as lose as your mama........OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO burn


 ohhh shit son lol nice


----------



## Nunotmp (Apr 18, 2010)

sickstoner said:


> ohhh shit son lol nice


haha where the fuck did that come from?


----------



## sickstoner (Apr 18, 2010)

Nunotmp said:


> haha where the fuck did that come from?


hahaha just really high


----------



## Nunotmp (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice im smoking on some dried lemon skunk...just started to cure i seen you had problems with your dry and cure..mine.....fuck i just got a phone call and forgot what i was gonna say..


----------



## sickstoner (Apr 18, 2010)

Nunotmp said:


> Nice im smoking on some dried lemon skunk...just started to cure i seen you had problems with your dry and cure..mine.....fuck i just got a phone call and forgot what i was gonna say..


hahahaha thanks anyway


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 18, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> I know I know...flush better. Hang on...
> 
> I have about 20 plants under my belt. This most recent 10 plant Rockwool grow in my avi is about 1 week from harvest.
> 
> ...


I haven't read the whole thread...just curious, what's your temps like? ...are you using co2? ...sulpher burner?


----------

